# Modifiers X7 and X9



## bschmidt74 (Nov 23, 2011)

Hello. Does anyone know the how modifiers X7 and X9 may have been used in the past? I am assuming these are old codes since I cannot locate them in recent coding reference books. Thank you.


----------



## RonMcK3 (Nov 23, 2011)

In what context do you find X7 and X9 being used as HCPCS modifiers (CPT or HCPCS II)?

Doing a Google search, I noticed that X7 and X9 are listed among the UB04 condition codes.


----------



## bschmidt74 (Nov 25, 2011)

Ron, I see them attached to DME and supply codes. Would these describe the condition of the unit/DME?  Thanks, Bridget


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 25, 2011)

once upon a time there were 3 levels of HCPC codes and level 3 were what they called local codes they were codes and modifier that began with W X Y and Z.  they were deemed non HIPAA compliant in 2000 and were dissolved.  So it is not a valid modifier you are looking at.  I am not sure what else thesecould be.  You might ask whoever is using them.


----------



## RonMcK3 (Nov 25, 2011)

Debra,

Thanks. I've learned another new fact.


----------

